# Kettu juosta vitkutteli kylmää korpee kohti



## Jagorr

Hei, voisitteko selittää tämän sananlaskun tarkoitus? Kaikkialla se mainitaan sananlaskun esimerkkinä, muttei mainita sen tarkoitusta.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Tuo ei ole sananlasku vaan _sananmuunnos_ (kts. Wikipedia). Kuten sananmuunnokset yleensä (mutta ei aina), tämäkin johtaa melko ronskiin ja alatyyliseen käänteisversioon, ja sen vuoksi sen tarkoitustakaan ei varmaan ole mainittu.


----------



## Jagorr

Entä mikä tulee mieleen kun kuulee tätä? En edes ymmärrä merkitystä (jos tässä on ainakin joku)...

Kettu on eläin (tai kirosana tässä?) 
Miten vitkutteleminen liittyy juoksemiseen?
Ja jos sanojen alkuja ei vaihdettaisi, mikä lause meillä olisi?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

"Juosta vitkutteleminen" synnyttää mielikuvan hiljalleen hölkkäämisestä. Verbi "vitkutella" on valittu tähän siksi, että sanapari "*ket*tu *vit*kutteli" toimii sananmuunnoksena. Alkutavut vaihtamalla saadaan ensiksi v-alkuinen sana, joka vastaa englannin kielen f-sanaa; se on suomen kielen yleisin kirosana, tarkoittaa naisen sukupuolielimiä, ja ehdottomasti alatyylinen ja kielletty asiallisessa kielessä - mutta erittäin yleinen esim. nuorison puheessa. Toinen sana, "ketkutteli", kuvaa puolestaan sitä, miten juokseminen tässä tapauksessa tapahtuu: turhaa kiirehtimättä, ehkä poukkoillen puolelta toiselle.

"Kylmää korpee" on toinen sananmuunnoksen sisältävä sanapari, jossa tosin tarvitaan muutakin kuin pelkkä alkutavujen vaihto. Suomalaisissa sananmuunnoksissa se on aika yleistä, ja tässäkin tapauksessa muunnos syntyy suomea puhuvan mielessä hyvin sujuvasti, vaikka itse mekanismi on hiukan monimutkaisempi. Muunnoksessa syntyy ensinnäkin sana "kolmee" = kolmea. Toinen sana on taas alatyylinen ja tarkoittaa miehen sukupuolielintä.

Alkuperäinen lause puhuu siis ketusta, joka juoksee rennosti kohti kylmää metsää. Muunnetussa versiossa puhutaan naisen sukupuolielimestä, joka juoksee kohti kolmea miehen sukupuolielintä.


----------



## Jagorr

On hyvä ymmärtää tämä, sen tyylisen arvon huolimatta (tai taas varsinkin sen takia).

En voi löytää sanaa ketkutella sinun mainitsemassasi merkityksessä, vaan merkityksessä "toimia epärehellisesti tai kavalasti"...
Ja myös, "turhaa kiirehtimättä" - toimiiko infinitiivi "kiirehtimättä" tässä substantiivikaltaisena sanana?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

"Vitkutella" ja "ketkutella" ovat sellaisia vähän "epävirallisia" sanoja, joita suomessa voidaan joskus jopa improvisoida. On totta, että "ketku" tarkoittaa epärehellistä ja kieroa ihmistä, mutta tässä tapauksessa "ketkuttelu" kuvailee liikkumisen tapaa, tyyliä, laatua. Minulle "ketkuttelusta" ja "vitkuttelusta" syntyvä mielikuva on sellainen, että liikkuminen on melko hidasta, ei kovin suoraviivaista eikä määrätietoista, ja siihen liittyy ehkä ylimääräisiä liikkeitä kuten vartalon heiluttelua puolelta toiselle. Mutta tämä on hyvin subjektiivinen tulkinta, ei mitään eksaktia tiedettä.

"Kiirehtimättä" tarkoittaa samaa kuin "ilman kiirehtimistä", "ilman että kiirehtii". Kun jotain tehdään "turhaa kiirehtimättä", se tehdään hitaasti ja rauhallisesti, ilman turhaa kiirettä.


----------



## Jagorr

Pidän kovasti improvisoinnista kun kaikki ymärtävät mitä mielessäni on tai mitä tarkoitan. 

Siis ovatko "turhaa kiirehtimättä" molemmat adverbiaaleja? Voiko ne kirjoittaa pilkun kanssa eli sanoa tauon kanssa?
Varmasti ei.
En näe miten ne liittyvät toisiinsa..

edit: _Kierehtiä mitä? Turhaa. _
Ehkä turha on objekti?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Hmm, nyt voi olla niin, että olen itse kirjoittanut väärin ja johtanut sinua harhaan. Olen kirjoittanut _"turhaa kiirehtimättä"_, mutta oikea muoto saattaakin olla _"turhaa*n* kiirehtimättä"_. Se vastaa kysymykseen _"miten kiirehdit?" - "kiirehdin turhaan"_. 

Kielioppi ei ole vahvuuksiani. Liikumme nyt sellaisella alueella, että minun intuitioni ei ehkä tuota täsmälleen oikeita ilmauksia, enkä halua sekoittaa sinua lisää. Ehkäpä joku paremmin kielioppia tunteva tulee avuksi ja vastaa kysymyksiisi adverbiaaleista ja objektista!


----------



## Jagorr

Nyt ymmärrän, miten ne liittyvät toisiinsa! (jos ainoa oikea muoto on _turhaa*n* kiirehtimättä_)

Onko sitten väliä jos sanon
_...miten juokseminen tässä tapauksessa tapahtuu: turhaa*n* kiirehtimättä, ehkä poukkoillen puolelta toiselle._
vai
_...miten juokseminen tässä tapauksessa tapahtuu: kiirehtimättä turhaa*n*, ehkä poukkoillen puolelta toiselle. _?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Jagorr said:


> Onko sitten väliä jos sanon
> _...miten juokseminen tässä tapauksessa tapahtuu: turhaa*n* kiirehtimättä, ehkä poukkoillen puolelta toiselle._
> vai
> _...miten juokseminen tässä tapauksessa tapahtuu: kiirehtimättä turhaa*n*, ehkä poukkoillen puolelta toiselle. _?


Mielestäni molemmat ovat mahdollisia, mutta ensin mainittu _(turhaan kiirehtimättä)_ on varmasti paljon yleisempi. Itse käyttäisin jälkimmäistä muotoa _(kiirehtimättä turhaan)_ ehkä silloin, kun kiirehtimisen turhuus olisi jo aikaisemmin tuotu esiin, ja haluaisin korostaa sitä, että kiirehtimättömyys johtuu nimenomaan tuosta kiirehtimisen turhuudesta.

Mutta nämä ovat jo tosi pieniä nyansseja!


----------



## Jagorr

Paljon kiitoksia!


----------

